# IUI now offered after IVF



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Have had 3 ivf now been suggested chance of success may be simular with IUI i am 41 and have changed clinics 
What is your view 
i produce up to 5 eggs with IVf and each time 2 eggs have fertilised my fsh is below 10 
I would appreciate any input 
Di


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Di,

Sorry I am no use here. But I am interested in your question.  I have had one IVF and three Icsi's and am 40. Have a post tx meet with my doc on the 23rd May, so will ask him this question then.

Hopefully you will get a few answers here.

Till later,
Gill


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi, I am 41 and also considering trying IUI for the first time after failed IVF cycle.  I posted a question on this site on 22.3.05 about it and got some interesting replies - sorry, I don't know how to link back to them but my question was headed "worth trying IUI after IVF?"  - if you do a search or scroll down I am sure you will find them. I am going to ask my clinic about it at my review appointment which is coming up soon. Good luck!


----------

